# Es335 alternatives under $1500



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

What are some decent es335 alternatives for under $1500 .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Eastman makes a good product just under that budget.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Epi Dot, 300 to 350 used and its a great guitar. You could consider a pickup swap eventually but that'll be much less than 1500 in the end.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My used Peavey 335 copy was $200.00. No case. 

In all fairness, it needed some attention to the electronics. Thank goodness I have rewired many 335s.

The last used Epi 335 I had was $280.00 Again, no case.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Best alternative I've played was an Epi Elitist 335. They're remarkable instruments, though right around the $1500 mark now. If it was me, I'd probably be looking for an 80's Burny or Greco with that budget. Finally, I've heard _very _good things about the Edwards 335s, which can be found for about $1K I believe...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, older MIJ semi-hollows may fit the bill.

I now have two MIK Epi Semis now, a Supernova and a Sheraton and they're really nice guitars.
Way under your budget too.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Any one play a reverend ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Ya, older MIJ semi-hollows may fit the bill.
> 
> I now have two MIK Epi Semis now, a Supernova and a Sheraton and they're really nice guitars.
> Way under your budget too.


I have a Chinese dot with a set of Sigil pickups that I won on here. It plays good and sounds amazing.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

MIJ copies from the 70's are often amazing guitars. I have a 1977 Electra 2281 "Elvin Bishop" model that is almost identical (mine has black PU rings and knobs) and only a few digits away from the serial number on this one:

Very Rare Vintage 77" Electra 2281(ES-335) Tree of Life-Elvin Bishop model-Matsumoku Japan-Fretbound










In the last 20 years I have only played one real-deal 335 that I may have traded mine for.

They are getting rarer, but the good MIJ models are worth searching for. I put a Bigsby B7 on mine, so it now can cover a lot of musical ground.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one play a reverend ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are quality guitars. If you like the specs you will like the guitar.

Im a little biased though, my bandmate is a rev artist.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasn’t there some talk about specific Cort hollows on here lately?
Me, I’d be searching for the MIJ’s as suggested by others or Epiphone Elite/Elitists. Failing that, Dots or other Epi hollows like the 339 Pro and mod to taste


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> They are quality guitars. If you like the specs you will like the guitar.
> 
> Im a little biased though, my bandmate is a rev artist.


This one ketches my eye .







the guild starfire v I find real interesting but the price tag scares me off a bit . I’ve never spent that kind of cash on anything before . The Lado would be nice , but getting to buddies house will be a challenge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> This one ketches my eye .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a sharp looking guit. I’d like to give one of those a test drive


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> That’s a sharp looking guit. I’d like to give one of those a test drive


Normally I consider reverend to be a ugly guitar but this one doesn’t look deformed .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Mine's a Le Marquis F-1000. I like it lots. Can't find much info on Le Marquis guitars, but I got a deal on mine at 370.00 CAD. They're going for about $530.00 now.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Normally I consider reverend to be a ugly guitar but this one doesn’t look deformed .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the Yamaha DC thing it has going on an the headstock is a refreshingly modern take unlike Epiphones gaudy rug beater look (sorry, I like Epiphones for the price vs value but they intentionally make the headstocks ugly enough to push people to the Gibby side. Just my take anyway...ymmv)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one play a reverend ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't own Reverend semi-hollow, but had a Flatroc and have a Volcano and both are great guitars.
A lot of bang for the buck guitrs, probably one of the best that way.
Giggable guitars off the shelf, imo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you like that Rev, buy it.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> What are some decent es335 alternatives for under $1500 .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prestige . real nice stuff. MAP is 1399 on their 335 style . Tone Pro hardware and SD pickups. cdn wood, built in Korea, finished in Vancouver . good quality and good value for the $ IMO


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Budda said:


> If you like that Rev, buy it.


I don’t know who sells them that’s the only problem with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t know who sells them that’s the only problem with that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a place called dockside music just outside of Halifax. They have a list of dealers on their site under find a dealer. 
That's would be the only one east of Montreal.

Other than that. Online. 
Upgraded Reverend Manta Ray HB-FM Natural / Flame Maple


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> What are some decent es335 alternatives for under $1500 .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're budget isn't far off Gibson territory... why not just save a few more bucks and wait for a deal.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> You're budget isn't far off Gibson territory... why not just save a few more bucks and wait for a deal.


This notion continues to be bandied about but I'm just not seeing sub $2K Gibson (non-Studio) 335s. Sounds an awful lot like wishful thinking to me. The last few on here sold quickly @ ~$2500 so...where does this idea even come from?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> This notion continues to be bandied about but I'm just not seeing sub $2K Gibson (non-Studio) 335s. Seems a lot like wishful thinking to me. The last few on here sold quickly @ ~$2500 so...where does this idea even come from?


I think they may be referring to the studio models, not the standard ones. That's my only guess.

No mention of Ibanez Artcores yet either. I actually did a kijiji swap for "off-brand" ES models yesterday and not a lot came up for the GTA.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Ibanez Artstars that are made in Korea are also good!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Washburn HB series...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> This notion continues to be bandied about but I'm just not seeing sub $2K Gibson (non-Studio) 335s. Sounds an awful lot like wishful thinking to me. The last few on here sold quickly @ ~$2500 so...where does this idea even come from?


I paid $2k for my 2006 and you surely get a satin finish model for under $2k. In fact I've seen satin 335s in the $1500-1700 range several times.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Gibson - 2014 ES-335 Studio Semi-Hollow Guitar - Ebony
Maybe they'll be able to track this down and send it to your L&M


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Ovation, Fender, Peavey | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji 
I have no idea what these ovation ones are like but it is from 71 so it hits your vintage guitar and under 1k.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's some good advice in this thread. I foolishly dealt a nice double cut Ibanez Artcore a few years ago. That thing was outstanding. I always forget what great all round guitars semi-hollows can be. Naturally then I recommend Ibanez. Also look at the Epiphone models.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I paid $2k for my 2006 and you surely get a satin finish model for under $2k. In fact I've seen satin 335s in the $1500-1700 range several times.


No doubt Satin models are sub-$2K on the used market. This past year, I've seen exactly ONE other standard ES-335 listed as low as $2K and it sold in a matter of minutes...so I'd suggest you got lucky at that price as it is NOT the norm (maybe that's the one you got). Your initial point is well taken however. $1500 straddles the line at which Gibson's lesser 335 offerings would be available.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I may take a trip down east to see what busy has left . If I play my cards correct I could take home a haul . Some hollow bodies he had was an old hondo deluxe, harmony , Lado , and an 59 framis .























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

You should be able to get a Gibson ES-333 for that much, or a Memphis 335 if you want to save up a little more.


Ibanez AS-73 are inexpensive and have a good reputation.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> I think I may take a trip down east to see what busy has left . If I play my cards correct I could take home a haul . Some hollow bodies he had was an old hondo deluxe, harmony , Lado , and an 59 framis .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take home some of the amps too! you're all set! haha


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> Take home some of the amps too! you're all set! haha


If these pics were his I’d jump on a amp . But I just took em off google 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got one of these, love it. Can find them used around $500-$600.


----------



## tonyj (Dec 7, 2017)

Perhaps the best 'alternative' to a Gibson ES335 is a Gibson ES333. That is if you can find one. These guitars were made over a couple of years or so by Gibson from 2002 to 2005, as an 'economy' version of the '335'. The only differences between the two guitars being mainly of the cosmetic type; the same general body and neck, a satin finish, non bound neck and decals rather than the MOP treatment on the headstock. The original pickups had exposed coils, and there was no pick guard; all things which could be added easily or modified at leisure, if so desired. There was one big advantage that the 333 did have over the 335 however. The ES333 had an access cover on the back, which the more expensive ES 335 never had. This was a great thing to have especially when certain changes or 'tweeks' were to be made.
Gibson eventually discontinued the ES333 - truly a brilliant guitar in it's own right - perhaps because the 'in the know' enthusiasts were buying them up and converting them to 335's and thus saving themselves a wad of bills in the process.

The ES333 has become harder to find in recent times but they do still crop up from time to time. My advice is to grab one if you do see one, as they usually come somewhat cheaper than a similar 335. I paid well under $1500 for mine when the 'Canadabuck' was at par with the US dollar. The ES335, which I acquired first, cost me quite a bit more.

My other suggestion for a less expensive version of the ES335 and one which really is a great guitar in its own right, is the Gibson CS ES 339. The Les Paul Standard sized ES339 is an excellent Custom Shop made guitar and comes with the same hardware as the ES335. To some the ES339 may be too 'small' even though many of those same folks are happy to play the heck out of their identically sized Les Paul Standards. So, other than the size (which I love), it is built more or less to the same specs as the ES335. The bigger ES335 series are of course great guitars, but can feel like a 'snow shovel' to many shorter or smaller players. The ES339 however, is capable of the same basic great sounds and tones as the ES335. It lacks nothing in performance - assuming you are using a decent amp., and for the bedroom practice session it is just as capable acoustically as any ES335. Price-wise I am seeing some good deals on used ES339s, which incidentally can be had with a 50's or 60's neck profile. 


The photos below are of my '59 Reissue ES335, and my ES333. Note the ES333 now sports low wind Lollar Imperial pickups which to some ears makes it an even better sounding guitar than the '57 Classic driven 335. I like them both very much.

Gibson ES333 and ES335


















and the ES335 with my ES339


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I paid $2k for my 2006 and you surely get a satin finish model for under $2k. In fact I've seen satin 335s in the $1500-1700 range several times.



I haven't found one, and I've been looking.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chicago Music Exchange has a big sale on floor models right now, and that includes ES-335s. They had some in the $1500us range but those are sold out. That being said, they still have some at $1600-$1700us.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Try the website Reverb. Constantly changing array of guitars. I looked for 2 years before finding a left handed 335 made by SX, chinese, for $400.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw a 335 at the Mississauga L&M for ~$1900 yesterday. It was pretty nice. A figured top, iirc.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bluebayou said:


> Try the website Reverb. Constantly changing array of guitars. I looked for 2 years before finding a left handed 335 made by SX, chinese, for $400.


I’m always on reverb . It’s a fun site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

What about the Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT? That's a beauty and it costs under $1400CAD with Bigsby:


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Avro Arrow said:


> What about the Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT? That's a beauty and it costs under $1400CAD with Bigsby:


They are single cut . Not double cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> They are single cut . Not double cut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, sorry about that. I didn't realise that you wanted that. It just said "ES335 alternative" and the 5th Avenue is a hollow body archtop with F-holes like the ES335 so it looked right to me (but I'm a noob so what do I know? lol). I do hope you get what you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Chito said:


> Ibanez Artstars that are made in Korea are also good!


+1 on this.
I've played ArtCores, but I'm glad I have an ArtStar.
If you ever encounter one, grab it. You won't regret it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Avro Arrow said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I didn't realise that you wanted that. It just said "ES335 alternative" and the 5th Avenue is a hollow body archtop with F-holes like the ES335 so it looked right to me (but I'm a noob so what do I know? lol). I do hope you get what you're looking for.


I think that the 5th Aves are full hollow body, where the 335s have a center block construction, so they're technically a "semi-hollow".
They'll both feedback with enough gain though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> +1 on this.
> I've played ArtCores, but I'm glad I have an ArtStar.
> If you ever encounter one, grab it. You won't regret it.
> 
> View attachment 154841










I like this one . Any idea were it’s made 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Avro Arrow said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I didn't realise that you wanted that. It just said "ES335 alternative" and the 5th Avenue is a hollow body archtop with F-holes like the ES335 so it looked right to me (but I'm a noob so what do I know? lol). I do hope you get what you're looking for.


O no prob . We all start somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> I like this one . Any idea were it’s made


Mine's '03 Korea.
You'd have to ask the seller about that one.
It'll say on the label.
It's a beauty fer sure!
Hollow Bodies ARTSTAR - AS153 Artstar | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Played an es 335 studio single pickup yesterday - didn't like the feel on the fret board; it feels like baked cement.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow . Just over $1500 joust wow














. I might just have to shop off island lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check l&m for a used one?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This one looks pretty cool.

Reverend Tricky Gomez RT (revtrons)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My Artstar is also an 03 and made in Korea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Love them Super 58's, eh!?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I think that the 5th Aves are full hollow body, where the 335s have a center block construction, so they're technically a "semi-hollow".
> They'll both feedback with enough gain though.


The 5h Avenue Kingpin has a center block of spruce, if memory serves me. I am not sure if that is true of all their archtops or not.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> +1 on this.
> I've played ArtCores, but I'm glad I have an ArtStar.
> If you ever encounter one, grab it. You won't regret it.
> 
> View attachment 154841


I have had an Artcore. I would not hesitate to get another one if it came with a wider neck. They are very well made and play great. I did pick up and Artstar at an L & M a few years back. I only played it unplugged but they are beautiful guitars.

My vote would be the Artstar and then the Eastman. IMO, they are pretty close in quality.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

There are also Artcore Expressionist guitars that feel as good as the Artstars.

I have an AM93 that I really do like, far better in my opinion than the Epiphone Dots that I've rented. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> The 5h Avenue Kingpin has a center block of spruce, if memory serves me. I am not sure if that is true of all their archtops or not.


It doesn't state anything on their site, but through the Sam Ash site which calls it a Hollow body and this article, I'd disagree with you.

Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT Electric Guitar Review


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> It doesn't state anything on their site, but through the Sam Ash site which calls it a Hollow body and this article, I'd disagree with you.
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT Electric Guitar Review


It looks like you're right. Huh, I was sure it had a piece of spruce in the centre. Are you telling me my memory is starting to fail me?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Love them Super 58's, eh!?


Yeah, never even thought about replacing them on my Artstar!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you could get lucky and find a used Heritage 535 for about that price. that would be my choice


----------



## Bluesdaddy (May 25, 2013)

I'm really happy with the Eastman T486 I just picked up although it's more like a 355 with an ebony board. Also the maple neck makes it a little different then a mahogany necked 335.
I also really liked a Yamaha SA2200 I had.
I've probably had 5 or 6 Gibson 335's over the years and some of them were kind of uninspiring.
I honestly think I like the Eastman and the Yamaha better then a few of them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> It doesn't state anything on their site, but through the Sam Ash site which calls it a Hollow body and this article, I'd disagree with you.
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue Uptown GT Electric Guitar Review


Sulphur, you really had me scratching my head so I did some research. They don't have a center block but they have this. I believe the 5th Avenue has similar construction as the Montreal but you've got me second guessing myself.

_Unlike more traditional semi-hollowbodies that rely on a solid center block to improve sustain and quell the feedback potential of hot humbuckers, the Godin uses a relatively more engineered approach.* The result is a spruce block just a little wider than the pickup rings* that’s arched at the three points along its length. The visual effect is akin to having a old stone bridge or Roman aqueduct inside your guitar, and the practical result is a smart compromise between weight savings, sustain, and structural integrity. According to Godin, this core considerably enhances the guitar’s resonant qualities._

Godin Montreal Premiere Electric Guitar Review


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Sulphur, you really had me scratching my head so I did some research. They don't have a center block but they have this. I believe the 5th Avenue has similar construction as the Montreal but you've got me second guessing myself.


Why not go to the source instead of second guessing yourself ?

From the Godin site

Montreal Premiere - It features an innovative and unique "breathe-through" carved spruce core, inside its Canadian wild cherry top, back & sides.

5th Ave GT - The body of the 5th Avenue Uptown GT features a molded arched top and back. Other features include Canadian wild cherry top, back and sides.

No mention of any center block,The 5th Ave is full size archtop,the Montreal is a thinline semi hollowbody.
Different construction.

Took me longer to type this response than to find the differences .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Why not go to the source instead of second guessing yourself ?
> 
> From the Godin site
> 
> ...


Actually, I did. However, I have owned the 5th Avenue and I was quite sure it had the spruce core inside as well. If you are familiar with Godin's website, you will have notice the changes over the last year or so. A lot of the details on each guitar has changed. They are less inclusive than they used to be. So I don't know if my memory is correct or not or they have changed the design and are now leaving the spruce block out. I did send Godin an email just to satisfy my curiosity but they are still on holidays.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bubb said:


> Why not go to the source instead of second guessing yourself ?
> 
> From the Godin site
> 
> ...


I've never seen a truly hollowbody guitar with a stop tailpiece. The thin wood wouldn't take the force. All the archtops I've seen have a Bigsby or trapeze to spread the string's force to the edge of the guitar, where there's some strength.

The fact that the Montreal and the Uptown, as I recall, have the different tailpiece styles tells me that they are different construction inside. This may not always be the case, but I can't recall it otherwise.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Actually, I did. However, I have owned the 5th Avenue and I was quite sure it had the spruce core inside as well.


I also own a 5th Ave,(one of the first ones I believe..#40).I can assure you there is no center block.
There are some bracing strips down the center,but there has to be for strength.

This pic shows an example of arch top bracing,I don't know Godin's bracing system










Also ,the floating bridge is designed to drive the top to produce the sound,like a regular acoustic bridge.
It would be pretty much non-functional on top of a center block.


Go here , Godin Guitars Product Listing
You'll note any model designated archtop has a floating bridge,while the semi hollows do not.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I've never seen a truly hollowbody guitar with a stop tailpiece. The thin wood wouldn't take the force. All the archtops I've seen have a Bigsby or trapeze to spread the string's force to the edge of the guitar, where there's some strength.
> 
> The fact that the Montreal and the Uptown, as I recall, have the different tailpiece styles tells me that they are different construction inside. This may not always be the case, but I can't recall it otherwise.


yup see above


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I also own a 5th Ave,(one of the first ones I believe..#40).I can assure you there is no center block.
> There are some bracing strips down the center,but there has to be for strength.
> 
> This pic shows an example of arch top bracing,I don't know Godin's bracing system
> ...


The point about the floating bridge is a good one. I never thought about that. What troubles me is ..........................................my memory!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Sulphur, you really had me scratching my head so I did some research. They don't have a center block but they have this. I believe the 5th Avenue has similar construction as the Montreal but you've got me second guessing myself.
> 
> _Unlike more traditional semi-hollowbodies that rely on a solid center block to improve sustain and quell the feedback potential of hot humbuckers, the Godin uses a relatively more engineered approach.* The result is a spruce block just a little wider than the pickup rings* that’s arched at the three points along its length. The visual effect is akin to having a old stone bridge or Roman aqueduct inside your guitar, and the practical result is a smart compromise between weight savings, sustain, and structural integrity. According to Godin, this core considerably enhances the guitar’s resonant qualities._
> 
> Godin Montreal Premiere Electric Guitar Review


Ya, that's the Montreal, not the 5th Avenue.
The Montreal is a thinner body more like a 335, where the 5th Ave is more like a big *hollow* jazzbox.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

2008 Custom Shop ES-339 Thin Neck | Guitars | Dartmouth | Kijiji here ya go!


----------



## biggus-dickus (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up an older blonde Washburn HB-35 off Kijiji, that is an absolute dream to play. It is my first hollow body, so I don't have anything to compare it with. But it plays beautifully and looks absolutely amazing, it truly checks all the boxes for me. Plus it was a sweet deal (well below $1500) that included the original hard shell case. Just another option.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

You can pick up used Yamaha SA 2200's for +- that price.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Best alternative I've played was an Epi Elitist 335. They're remarkable instruments, though right around the $1500 mark now. If it was me, I'd probably be looking for an 80's Burny or Greco with that budget. Finally, I've heard _very _good things about the Edwards 335s, which can be found for about $1K I believe...


I was in the same boat as the OP, looking for a 335, but not necessarily willing to spend the $$ required to get the Gibson one that would make me happy. I randomly stumbled on an Edwards a couple days ago in a local guitar shop, and went home with it! Paid $1200 for it, after carefully comparing it to a 63 block reissue, I decided that I liked it at least as much, but liked the price better! Amazing guitars for the money if you can find one! I'll probably make a NGD topic in a near future about it if you want.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the neck huge on these Edwards? I've heard that heir 335s have very big necks.

TG



Judas68fr said:


> I was in the same boat as the OP, looking for a 335, but not necessarily willing to spend the $$ required to get the Gibson one that would make me happy. I randomly stumbled on an Edwards a couple days ago in a local guitar shop, and went home with it! Paid $1200 for it, after carefully comparing it to a 63 block reissue, I decided that I liked it at least as much, but liked the price better! Amazing guitars for the money if you can find one! I'll probably make a NGD topic in a near future about it if you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Depending on the model that is a pretty good price on that Edwards.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice Orville by Gibson right at 1500 with free shipping from Japan, on ebay right now


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

@traynor_garnet : I wouldn't call it huge. It's a big neck, but very confortable. I've owned some guitars with 'baseball bat' necks, and this is not as huge. I'd have to get some callipers to get you the exact dimensions, but I'd say somewhere between a Gibson 50s and a 60s neck. I think it is not quite a C shape, more like a hybrid between a C and a D (it has a little bit more shoulders than the usual C profile does).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll second Eastman, but also consider Ibanez, even though I think Eastman is far superior. 

Of course, if someone _gave_ you a real 335, that would be even better.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> @traynor_garnet : I wouldn't call it huge. It's a big neck, but very confortable. I've owned some guitars with 'baseball bat' necks, and this is not as huge. I'd have to get some callipers to get you the exact dimensions, but I'd say somewhere between a Gibson 50s and a 60s neck. I think it is not quite a C shape, more like a hybrid between a C and a D (it has a little bit more shoulders than the usual C profile does).


Thanks! I have been considering one of these but was a bit scared off by the stories of a huge neck. I don't mind a decent sized neck (love the Baja Tele I played recently) but I don't want something monstrous.

TG


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I'll second Eastman, but also consider Ibanez, even though I think Eastman is far superior.
> 
> Of course, if someone _gave_ you a real 335, that would be even better.


Is this an option?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Is this an option?


Stranger things have happened.


----------



## DeeSee (Jan 18, 2018)

It isn’t an exact copy, but I bought a Peavey JF-1 a year ago. I know, I know- Peavey. Once I stopped hissing and making a cross sign at it with my fingers I realized it’s actually a very nice guitar. And a steal at $600. And not an ugly headstock either. Definitely worth checking out. I’ve had a real 335 before and while it was REALLY nice, it wasn’t $1500 extra bucks nicer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DeeSee said:


> I know, I know- Peavey.


This is mine. 

Just so you don't feel too alone here....


----------



## spanky13 (Jan 19, 2018)

My suggestion: Wait for a semi hollow USA made Hamer. They are grest value used guitars. I have an Artist and consider it to be better than my 335


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

spanky13 said:


> My suggestion: Wait for a semi hollow USA made Hamer. They are grest value used guitars. I have an Artist and consider it to be better than my 335


I feel like that would be a veery long wait.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the best advice given so far was post #3, could have ended the thread after that


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> the best advice given so far was post #3, could have ended the thread after that


I bought one used with a case for an alright price. I did not even plug it into an amp. All pots and the input were extremely loose, so why bother.

I had every intention to change out the pickups and wiring as soon as I could locate a harness kit.

And then I thought what the heck. I cleaned her up, tightened everything loose, and I still had the strings that came with it on her.

Damn!
I just kept repeating that as I noodled through my 1976 YGM3. I kept lowering the pickups and she just kept getting sweeter. I have had it a month now and started trying to see if the set up could be improved. It wasn’t bad to begin with.

The basic guitar, as is, is pretty awesome. My Epi 339 Pro is quite good and still original, pickups (lowered). My 1973 Yamaha SA60 is absolutely awesome.

The 2007 Epi Dot has quite the jazzy voice in a non master volume tube amp. It is the first guitar that I actually like with the dark switch on with the old Traynor. It is more woody in tone than my other semi acoustics.

I am no longer in a great hurry to load in the Gibson pickups.


----------



## Lorens Hoffos (Jan 11, 2018)

Try finding a Dearmond Starfire. Korean made from 1998 to 2001. They have USA made Dearmond gold foil pickups. Under 1 k.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Kay hollow body anyone? I have one I gig. Trapeze bridge and Kent neck pup/pick guard added. No pics, but it's a good option.


----------



## kirk1701 (Sep 14, 2007)

I pretty much have all the guitars/amps/effects I'll ever need now. I'm pretty minimalist. My one indulgence would have to be a cherry red 63-style 335, like EC is playing in my avatar. If you've ever played a vintage piece, a custom shop, or even a Japanese copy, no Epi Dot or similar will feel right. The ideal characteristics would be the bound board, correct body/horn shape, proper nut width, stoptail bridge with nylon saddles, and a slightly worn-in feel all around. I don't like having to break in a new guitar. Also the Gibson custom shop guitars are so expensive that I would be terrified of injuring it. You can't be precious with guitars. They're musical instruments and must be played. So I'm always caught between the "real thing" from Memphis, which I can't afford, but has all the correct specs, or a super-cheap Chinese copy that needs work. I don't think I'd end up playing either. The first because it's a collector's item, the second because it's never going to feel or sound right. So I'm paralyzed. I wish it was easier to find MIJ copies. I see them for okay prices on reverb, but the risk/cost of import is too much. It's an insane quest.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I think that the key thing is patience. I got the 335 bug a long time ago (at least a year and a half). Because we're in the process of saving money to buy a house, I wasn't willing to spend that much money on the Gibson guitars, at least not right away. I could have had, but I've learnt a long time ago that impulse buy rarely is the right thing to do! 

I went to the guitar stores a few time, played a lot of 335 and 335 copies, to make sure that I knew what I was looking for. At the end, I knew that the Gibson ones would live up to my expectations. The chinese copies were OK, but never actually wowed me. I've tried a few nice Ibanez/Epiphone guitars (made in China or Korea), they were decent instruments in their own ways, but were far from the real deal. The Gibsons always had that something special.

I was pretty much set on spending $4000+ on my next guitar when I stumbled across that Edwards I bought. I took the time to compare it to the actual Gibsons they had in store, and it was pretty darn close! They can be found in stores around, it may be a good idea to move around a bit to see what's out there.


----------



## kirk1701 (Sep 14, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> I think that the key thing is patience. I got the 335 bug a long time ago (at least a year and a half). Because we're in the process of saving money to buy a house, I wasn't willing to spend that much money on the Gibson guitars, at least not right away. I could have had, but I've learnt a long time ago that impulse buy rarely is the right thing to do!
> 
> I went to the guitar stores a few time, played a lot of 335 and 335 copies, to make sure that I knew what I was looking for. At the end, I knew that the Gibson ones would live up to my expectations. The chinese copies were OK, but never actually wowed me. I've tried a few nice Ibanez/Epiphone guitars (made in China or Korea), they were decent instruments in their own ways, but were far from the real deal. The Gibsons always had that something special.
> 
> I was pretty much set on spending $4000+ on my next guitar when I stumbled across that Edwards I bought. I took the time to compare it to the actual Gibsons they had in store, and it was pretty darn close! They can be found in stores around, it may be a good idea to move around a bit to see what's out there.


I'm just seeing what you paid for the Edwards. That's about my price range. That Edwards is more of a 58/59 replica. Those years tend to fetch higher prices than the 63/64 replicas I'm looking for. So this is all good news. I don't think anyone needs to spend much more than that for a good 335.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

These are 250 bucks on Amazon. Good player right out of the box


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

chuck_zc said:


> These are 250 bucks on Amazon. Good player right out of the box


I keep getting fooled by these old posts brought back to life?lol

Chuck you have to provide more info than a picture with the headstock chopped off.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

MarkM said:


> I keep getting fooled by these old posts brought back to life?lol
> 
> Chuck you have to provide more info than a picture with the headstock chopped off.


Lol the ironic part is I actually found an alternative for under $1500 lol. My guild starfire v  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol the ironic part is I actually found an alternative for under $1500 lol. My guild starfire v
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many years ago?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

MarkM said:


> How many years ago?


In March on sale from tundra music. It was like 65% off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Oops lol. Here’s the Amazon link
Musoo 335 style left-handed Jazz Electric Guitar with Flame Maple top, Semi-Hollow Body, Chromed Hardware Musoo 335 style left-handed Jazz Electric Guitar with Flame Maple top, Semi-Hollow Body, Chromed Hardware: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one play a reverend ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yup
I have an Anderson signature . 
Thicker body than a 335. More of a rockabilly guitar. But I simply love that thing


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Judas68fr said:


> I was in the same boat as the OP, looking for a 335, but not necessarily willing to spend the $$ required to get the Gibson one that would make me happy. I randomly stumbled on an Edwards a couple days ago in a local guitar shop, and went home with it! Paid $1200 for it, after carefully comparing it to a 63 block reissue, I decided that I liked it at least as much, but liked the price better! Amazing guitars for the money if you can find one! I'll probably make a NGD topic in a near future about it if you want.


Here is my Edward's.
To me, a dream guitar


----------

